# Bikes & Buses (and Cool Old Cars With Bikes)



## mrg (Feb 1, 2016)

I guess you still can't edit title, wanted to say other cool old cars with your bikes, I have hauled alot of bikes in my 66 Double slider door panel, sure makes it easy to load, lets see your bike haulers!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Feb 1, 2016)

1 Ton Chevy 6.5 Diesel.   Coming back from Ann Arbor. View media item 12598


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 1, 2016)

This baby hauls asssss!!


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2016)

That looks like you Joe but wheres bike rack with the bikes


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 1, 2016)

I made a funny, It only hauls asss!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 1, 2016)

I haul my bikes with my 4 Runner. Not very cool looking but very rugged and roomy. Nothing compares to your Bus. Such a killer Bus!


----------



## Iverider (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's my 68. Needs a fair amount of work but I doubt it'll ever be the belle of the ball.


----------



## vincev (Feb 1, 2016)

Heres my VW's Need to put a 1970 bike rack I have on one of them.........


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's my Double Door Mark. It's just a little older then yours


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 1, 2016)

vincev said:


> Heres my VW's Need to put a 1970 bike rack I have on one of them.........




how much for the Thing ?


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, the Thing is very cool.
The Kubelwagons little brother.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is My Old BUG!!!  Someone in California Has It!!!  No Bike Back Then!
*Would Love to Have it Back!!!



 *


----------



## Vintagewheelsatl (Feb 1, 2016)

mrg said:


> I guess you still can't edit title, wanted to say other cool old cars with your bikes, I have hauled alot of bikes in my 66 Double slider door panel, sure makes it easy to load, lets see your bike haulers!View attachment 281982 View attachment 281983 View attachment 281984



Awesome!


----------



## Greg M (Feb 1, 2016)

Not to give the wrong impression, but I love Vince's Thing.


----------



## higgens (Feb 1, 2016)

That all I got is pics of bikes and VWs


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2016)

Man a model 100 with skirts, 23 window barndoor and a splitwindow ready for a snow trip, you got all the cool stuff Jamie!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is my 1936 Knuckkehead


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Greg M said:


> Not to give the wrong impression, but I love Vince's Thing.



Sorry Greg but I'm married.LMFAO!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 2, 2016)

i fit a 51 panther in my old 55 about 5 years ago.....good times


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's My "bike with car" pic from the other day.
Snapped it while on the bike!
Right Place Right Time:


----------



## Iverider (Feb 2, 2016)

Great composition Scott!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> Great composition Scott!




Thanks!
kismet!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)

My lil Tracker died bringing home a bike buy in Dec. 2013... Bikes are less expensive than cars....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is a super cool Porsche behind my bike.


----------



## catfish (Feb 2, 2016)

How about motorcycles too?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 2, 2016)

FINALLY!! A thread about ME!!!
I have a few pics of bikes with my last splitty..and the other 3 ive owned in the last few years..I do have pics of most of the other 50 or so Ive owned


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 2, 2016)

Frank, that's one bad ass 36 you have there.


----------



## mrg (Feb 2, 2016)

I guess I will throw in a old pic of my HD 65 FL, custom done in the 70's a OG retro, don't ride it much anymore, it has alot of go and not much stop, and I dont drive slow


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## THE STIG (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## THE STIG (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2016)

Hauls asss tooo!!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 2, 2016)

55 Big window I restored nine years ago.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 2, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Frank, that's one bad ass 36 you have there.



Thank You


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 2, 2016)

THE STIG said:


>



Let me guess is that a 40 Knucklehead?


----------



## rocketman (Feb 2, 2016)

Love all these toys on this site. Drooling over the "Knucks" and "flatty"....................


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2016)

Highschool sweetheart!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 2, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Let me guess is that a 40 Knucklehead?



yup.... you know the bike


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

Great idea for a thread! Here's a bus I used to have. 1985 VW Vanagon Campmobile. I still kick myself for selling it!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 2, 2016)

Your not seeing those Vanagons much anymore....


----------



## rocketman (Feb 2, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 282266 Hauls asss tooo!!



Bad to the bone....I like


----------



## rocketman (Feb 2, 2016)

My 78 shovel


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

Vanagons in the midwest are hard to find in nice condition. A lot of them are rusted out. If they are nice they are selling for big money!


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 2, 2016)

Bus 1949-67


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 2, 2016)

I just dug this picture out of the archives. That's me in the early 1980's with my 54 Kombi and loading the Keith Dean restored 1953 Firestone Super Cruiser.

I was on my way to a bike show. I ended up selling the bike for 2K at that show.......


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 2, 2016)

same bus here


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2016)

Love the VWs! Heres Marks bus first pic with my Schwinn.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2016)

New mistress!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 2, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Highschool sweetheart!View attachment 282268




That's badass dude!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Feb 3, 2016)

I liked this one, it probably was a Mexican bug originally.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 3, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> yup.... you know the bike




I don't know the bike. I do know Knuckleheads.
I has some one year only features that give it away. The picture of your bikes lined up I see a silver Big Twin Flatty, the green 40 Knuck, white 30's VL or RL, last one looks mid 20's JD.
The bike you posted with the round tank I am not sure on. Thevonly two bikes I know with round tanks are Cleveland and Flying Merkel. How did I do.
LOL
Frank


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 3, 2016)

19 J, 39 ULH, 40 EL, 32 VL, 47 Nimbus, 1907 Marsh Metz(torpedo tank)


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## rocketman (Feb 3, 2016)

Keep checking this thread as I cant get enough of these Rods, Bugs, Cycles and Bikes. I'm glad I've built and still own some now 

  myself, and can say they really are an extension of our personalities. Isn't life great...................


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2016)

Volkswagons were never my thing. My brother had an old bus, and that was enough for me.
I'll take a V8.
I've had a few old motorcycles though.
1958 BMW R60
1972 BMWR75/5
1998 Harley Davidson Sportster 1200 2001Harley Davidson FXDL
1913 Excelsior model 4C
1931 Streamline Henderson model KJ
Pictured is a 1924 Harley Davidson model W Sport that my dad restored.
He ended up selling it. He said it was too nice to ride. Haha!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Feb 3, 2016)

I thought you said only V8 Marty, that looks like a 4 just like my VW's, so if you want to upgrade to a V8 and get rid of that old 4 cylinder let me know.


----------



## John (Feb 4, 2016)

A few


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## blasterracing (Feb 5, 2016)

Our other hobby:  Drag Racing


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 5, 2016)

Something I wish I kept. 
1980 YZ 125. 




Me sitting in Dad's '55. Dixon CA. ( He still has it. )


----------



## Cory (Feb 5, 2016)

My 2011 Nissan Electric $H!+ box and my 1950 Schwinn that I just finished restoring. This Schwinn was my first old bike I bought, back in 1990. It came from a older brother who needed money at the time. The car was bought 2 years ago for 10k. My wife was commuting to work in her suburban at the time at a cost of $500 a month in fuel plus repair expenses on the turd. It has about 100 mile range. We have saved well over 10k in fuel alone not counting maintenance I would had spent on the Suburban. Funny thing is we have really come to enjoy the little thing, lol.



 How the bike looked in 1990 when I got it from my brother and never changed a thing until last month. 
That's my 99 S10 Xtreme I bought new in 99. My then girlfriend now wife helped me pick it out. We even went on our honeymoon with it. I have pictures of it at our wedding with the cans hanging off the back and all. It's apart of the family. The kids call it "Little Red". I still have it with about 250k miles. It's on its 3rd paint job and still looks pretty good. I just never drive it anymore because it's a 99 S10. Lol


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleMan (Feb 5, 2016)

Never really took any pictures of my cars and bikes together. Here is my '35 Westfield Streamline and '70 VW I picked up last summer. The bug came to Ohio from Georgia and was stored here in a factory building for 20 years.......never been driven on an Ohio Road yet. Hope to change that this summer. Included a picture of its factory home I got it from and the ride home.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## BikeMe (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, I went out to a farm to look at some vintage bike's in one of the out buildings....  I ended up buying about six bike's....Columbia tandem, Spaceliner, a few Schwinn's, and then I spotted this sitting out back in the weeds.....  Just like old bike's, I just had to save it!!.....plus I've always thought these things were cool as heck.  So yeah, I bought it and got it home late this past fall.  The cool thing is that it still has it's original interior and drive train(292 y-block) .....  Once this winter is behind us, I'm tearing into it......Future bike hauler baaabyeee!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't have anymore VW's but here are the non-bicycle toys.


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 6, 2016)

higgens said:


> View attachment 282101 That all I got is pics of bikes and VWs View attachment 282098 View attachment 282097 View attachment 282096 View attachment 282095



I
Is this you Jamie.... DBK


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Something I wish I kept.
> 1980 YZ 125. View attachment 282895
> 
> Me sitting in Dad's '55. Dixon CA. ( He still has it. )
> View attachment 282896



I had a 1981 yz250.... first dirt bike I ever had... got it for 100 bux

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbike (Feb 6, 2016)

carlitos60 said:


> Here is My Old BUG!!!  Someone in California Has It!!!  No Bike Back Then!
> *Would Love to Have it Back!!!
> View attachment 282059 *




Euro model with the semaphore signal. Old convertibles a neat. Had a 58 one once in my VW days. But mine didn't have those signal.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 6, 2016)

John said:


> View attachment 283109




That's where the 37 SS Dayton w/alum jerry peters old bike went. Nice bike John. Drooled over that particular one for years.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 6, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Im lovin the pump as well..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's my little work horse. A 1987 Toyota van 4wd 5spd.  Ive owned it since 2002.  Here's a picture of it hauling a new toy home a few years ago.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 6, 2016)

Too much eye candy this morning, Im tearing up...........


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 6, 2016)

In the beginning...


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 6, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I had a 1981 yz250.... first dirt bike I ever had... got it for 100 bux
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



$100? Win a bet?


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

Alot og great pics guys but some of you are missing the orignal topic, BIKES WITH OLD COOL CARS, let see your rides together.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2016)

Not my car, but the love bug is super cool


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 6, 2016)

fatbike said:


> Euro model with the semaphore signal. Old convertibles a neat. Had a 58 one once in my VW days. But mine didn't have those signal.




Brother,,,,That Was My Daily Driver for 4 Years,,,,The Rarest of the Rare European Verts!!!

""""I WANT IT BACK!!!"""


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2016)

I really like this thread.It sows the Cabers are not one dimensional.Maybe post other hobbies the Cabers have for all of us to see.


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

that's for another thread maybe in the break room forum, unless you have other kind of rides to photograph with your favorite bikes!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 6, 2016)

trackdays,
 13 ZL-1



always a slug in the way,


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 6, 2016)

some pre track ho's
11 SS




11 GS



10 SS



05 ELISE



90 M3


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

where's the bikes?


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 6, 2016)

mrg said:


> where's the bikes?



to cold

got this ...


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2016)

My neighbor just moved to Tennessee and took 9 ugly dodges with him, I don't know why, only one was worth more than the shipping (Charger), I told him they were probably worth more here and to dig up new ones there but he loaded them up! he's been beatin around the back 40 with this 4x4, hope he finds me some bikes!


----------



## wolfmanradio (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay, there definitely seems to be some sort of link between collecting old Volkswagens and collecting old bikes. Here's my 1958 Buggle, and a Shelby.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 6, 2016)

36 Elgin, 95 Wide Glide and 30A


----------



## rocketman (Feb 6, 2016)

My Columbia


----------



## rocketman (Feb 7, 2016)

My babies..................


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2016)

76 & 49


----------



## COB (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Cory (Feb 7, 2016)

COB said:


> View attachment 283496 View attachment 283497



Tuna Boat, I haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2016)

landlocked tuna


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2016)

That was a Surf & Sting weekend!


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 7, 2016)

mrg said:


> That was a Surf & Sting weekend!View attachment 283613 View attachment 283614 View attachment 283615 View attachment 283616


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 7, 2016)

1946 Chevrolet Sedan Delivery: Great for hauling old bikes around


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2016)

You got the idea Tom, bikes with cool vehicals, cool panel Tom, " FAT FENDERS" bikes & cars but my bus has no fenders? neither do my taco mini bikes.


----------



## mike j (Feb 9, 2016)

I always liked this Samurai.


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2016)

My bike, wish it was my car!


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2016)

OCTO (Orange County Transporter Owners) winter meet, close to 300 pre-68 buses (+ later ones to), not to many bikes but mine but a fun day!


----------



## catfish (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Feb 24, 2016)

21 window chopper, way cool!


----------



## Intense One (Feb 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> Heres my VW's Need to put a 1970 bike rack I have on one of them.........View attachment 282012 View attachment 282013



Farfegnugen..........


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



That's an old pic right?... thought they cut that Bush down in the neighbors yard

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2016)

Guess this is really a bike & bus!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## partsguy (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## tikicruiser (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's a few pic's of my 64 bus just back from "Earl Scheib". Took the light's off at the paint shop and drove back from el monte to Monrovia "Lightless" and didn't get pulled over.Let it sit overnight in the front yard and put it back together the next day. Not bad for a $169.95 paint job back in the day.


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2016)

Back in the day, Colorado river, tried to rotate pics after post but can't figure out how?


----------



## the2finger (Mar 2, 2016)

Not a old bus but just as expensive as one


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 2, 2016)

My 59 Double cab with about 15 bikes on top.


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2016)

Rode my 37 Syracuse over to the donut derelicts car show a while back.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's one from 2010 ... Transporter LOADED ...


----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2016)

Bugatti..... on his bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2016)

Rolled past an Essex and an Imperial on the way back from lunch. Had to stop and snap a couple pics...


----------



## npence (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## higgens (Mar 5, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here's one from 2010 ... Transporter LOADED ... View attachment 291854



I like this one


----------



## mrg (Mar 5, 2016)

Great colors blk/orange but to bad the front of the tank is smashed!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2016)

64


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 10, 2016)

My 1968 bird with the whizzer behind it.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am not a Laker fan but thought the bus was cool.


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 22, 2016)

What bus Mark


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2016)

Sum day, maybe I'll be able to get a kool car to post here.... before I die....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> What bus Mark



Thank you.
OP is Mark too; but I figured you were talking to me because of my sweet CWC Western Flyer with a bus…
A couple pics of my 1936 electric with old cars.





and...Bri, I don't have a car. I borrow my wife's or kids' car. Mine died over 2 years ago; I replaced it with a bike.....


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 22, 2016)

Here's a couple with my 36 Ford in the background


----------



## duey377 (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's my 68 Fastback with my matching 68 fastback. oh and my D

 oberboy Sam


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## duey377 (Apr 25, 2016)

My latest Bike OG paint ME Pea Picker.


----------



## duey377 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks mcmfw2.Mark has the best Bikes.


----------



## okozzy (Apr 25, 2016)

My Templar... The bike is older than the car.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 26, 2016)

does my pickup with a softride tailgate pad get to play?  


 

and another time hauling road bikes and a tandem


 
right, the p/u doesn't count as cool car.  

I use a Bic rack on top of my alfa and haul two bikes, but no photo


----------



## Arrington (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Arrington (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Luchotocado (May 3, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 4, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 4, 2016)

got a little bike to go with it?


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 23, 2016)

Corvette and cougar


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2016)

My '37 Colson equipped motorbike with Monrovia's first fire engine.


----------



## bikeyard (May 23, 2016)

vincev said:


> Heres my VW's Need to put a 1970 bike rack I have on one of them.........View attachment 282012 View attachment 282013



Driving the brown bus " No officer really I wasn't smoking weed"


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2016)

Glad the weeknight car shows started again!


----------



## John (May 24, 2016)

1937 Hudson Terraplane and 1937 CWC Supreme


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2016)

John said:


> 1937 Hudson Terraplane and 1937 CWC Supreme




So are we having a Coaster's CWC Ride Part Deux?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2016)

John said:


> 1937 Hudson Terraplane and 1937 CWC Supreme
> 
> View attachment 320877



Droooool

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (May 24, 2016)

Maybe next year, but I hope we don't have to wait that long to see Johns amazing Supreme.


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Luchotocado (May 25, 2016)

Monark "Wannabe" Silverking, with the
VW "Almost Finished" Westfalia


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2016)

Christmas in May


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2016)

Goof start to the VW/Whizzer weekend


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2016)

Round 2 for today, downtown Garden grove, doing 7 events in 4 days, cruise  your bike down if your in the area, it's free with 100'eds of VWS, good food & music


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2016)

John said:


> 1937 Hudson Terraplane and 1937 CWC Supreme
> 
> View attachment 320877




Ok John you just took this thread to a whole new level! Did you ever finish the Hudson truck? V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 10, 2016)

Arrington said:


> View attachment 309776



"Right turn Clyde" Looks like the truck Clint Eastwood drove in "Every which way but loose"


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 10, 2016)

Neither are mine but some of you might recognize the rides.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 10, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Neither are mine but some of you might recognize the rides.
> 
> View attachment 327895



 thanks so much schwinndoggy for putting this on the cabe .its a super nice picture !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2016)

Rained all morning but didn't stop the crowed, 300 + buses


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2016)

Day 2, 4th event, back yard shop, to crowed for bikes but killer cars


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2016)

Day 3, 5th & 6th VW event, 1 day 1 event left, so busy with my bus and bikes didn't take pics but here is my favorite car today, 59 Ghia!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2016)

A couple of my cool non Ford favorites


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2016)

Thats quite the Shelby lineup in Shelby Ohio Blasterracing, just need something Carrol Shelby behind them. Local Wed. nite car show that the Chariots car club puts on, old club, old cars & OLD guy's


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 30, 2016)

Love that Airflo.  Thanks for the kind words.  I have to keep my 8 second 150+ mph Chevy Vega behind them though!!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2016)

Moon Eyes summer BBQ, a bunch of killer cars but this Lincoln!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2016)

More Moon eyes, Bikes & buses, well its a baywindow but still cool.


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2016)

OC ride


----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2016)

Love these summer weeknight car shows


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 13, 2016)

thanks for the pictures mrg , brings back of my old hot rod days before i got hooked on bikes!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## mrg (Jul 13, 2016)

Wednesday nite car show, always a lot of great Fords, rode my 54 Jag hot rod


----------



## Barto (Jul 14, 2016)

This is my Daughter 1999 VW bug, lowered and on air, swapped the 4 cylinder for a VR6, Auto trans now a 5 speed, custom Borla exaust, ...vintage rims, and TON's of custom work Interior is next


----------



## Barto (Jul 14, 2016)

And my 1958 Panhead


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2016)

Monday night again


----------



## filmonger (Jul 19, 2016)

Do these count


----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2016)

Man that's cool!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2016)

I haul my bikes with my '58 Cameo.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 19, 2016)

I also haul the occasional figural neon sign....


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 21, 2016)

thanks so much mrg for all the pictures you put on the cabe and for all those vintage moter cycle pictures some thing for every body!!!!    from bicycle larry


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2016)

I know it's a Chevy but a 56 nomad is one of my top wants!

 And the TBirds are quirky cool


----------



## COB (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2016)

I would get in trouble driving this


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 342132 View attachment 342133 View attachment 342134



I love 53 Merc's


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## COB (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Gerrit (Aug 7, 2016)

this jaguar is my daily drive , and the bicycle my 1903 pedersen when I just bought it


----------



## stoney (Aug 7, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Here is my 1936 Knuckkehead
> 
> View attachment 282122
> 
> ...




That's a great place for the '36 Knucklehead. I would keep it there also if I were lucky enough to own one. Beautiful


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks great Mark! Your father would be proud!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2016)

My dad stopped by last week in his 77 convertible, I had the Flying Ace out for a quick ride, and thought I'd snap a picture. Joe


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 350554



 thanks for putting this on the cabe balloontyre that elgin is super nice you got there .i like !!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## stoney (Aug 18, 2016)

mrg said:


> Moon Eyes summer BBQ, a bunch of killer cars but this Lincoln!!View attachment 338170View attachment 338171View attachment 338172




Love that Lincoln Zephyr, they make some mean tail draggers.


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2016)

View attachment 352214


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 352214




Looks like a very expensive bakery


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## higgens (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## higgens (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## mbstude (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a thing for Schwinns and Studebakers... A few of the ones I've owned.



 



 



 /


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 21, 2016)

1971 clipper go paint and interior  except for nose paint


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 21, 2016)

1971 Clipper in OG paint except nose, OG interiorATTACH=full]362361[/ATTACH]


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 21, 2016)

current build 1967 double door, walkthrough, rag-top, deluxe


----------



## higgens (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## VDub Will (Sep 27, 2016)

LOVE IT !!! thats the color my bus is going. love the VW bus. By the way if anyone is selling any vw please keep me in mind. Also looking for early Porsche.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

While on a ride tonight, I came across this pretty sweet street machine.


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 3, 2016)

My mead between my brother's gti and my mom's challenger, I had to hold the spots down while my brother went back to get the challenge. Taken at a local car show


----------



## partsguy (Oct 4, 2016)

2016 Tipp City Mum Festival Cruise-In on September 23.











I rode my 1964 Firestone 500 II down the road for dinner with friends. I always eat too much there!!











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## duey377 (Oct 9, 2016)

My red stang and my apple..


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2016)

partsguy said:


> 2016 Tipp City Mum Festival Cruise-In on September 23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This will be the last show for me for the year. My baby was rear ended in Columbus. He'll be in the body shop for 1.5 weeks. I hate this city life. At least he's still driveable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2016)

Been out here sense the crack, 300 + buses


----------



## mrg (Oct 22, 2016)

Long fun day at the bus meet, had a lot of attention on the Colson Whizzer, I may be letting this one go down the road


----------



## mrg (Oct 24, 2016)

Still got the bus & Whizzers out for a Monday night car show


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## flightlinerflashback (Dec 8, 2016)

1963 JC Higgins Flightliner I've owned for about 2 years.  And my 1996 GMC pickup I've owned for 20 years.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2016)

Man, so many cool cars at Mooneyes today I just had to stop taking pictures


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)

73 fastback 5 speed.74 gmc jimmy 2wd.traded the bike for a coke machine.had the jimmy about 10 years


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 11, 2016)

Kustom stingray im building with my 64 caddy.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 13, 2016)

*Here is my 56 Chevy Wagon.The second car I have ever owned,had it 30 years now .Im the .3rd owner Calif Car.Matched up to my 37 Five Bar.Red and White ,and both run like Tops!!Enjoy

 *


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 13, 2016)

*NOS W.W .Darts,NOS Six Rib headlight ,NOS S.W,speedoand to finish her off A bent fork,,which Ill will tend to soon!

 
*


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 13, 2016)

No buses.. Just a couple o' cool wagons and a '54 J.C.Higgi-ma-jig DeeeeLuxe!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 13, 2016)

'50 B-6, '56 Chevy, '86 Les Paul


----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Nashman (Dec 14, 2016)

Great shots, nice rides. I only have part of my ( sold back in 2011, now drive a '54 Met Nash) '55 Nash Ambassador 2 dr HT Custom Country Club in these shots, but you get the drift.... Cheers!


----------



## higgens (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nashman said:


> View attachment 396519




Big beautiful bathtub! Classy color combo too. Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Big beautiful bathtub! Classy color combo too. Welcome to the Cabe!



Thanks!!! I was only getting about 5 mpg, ( Original Packard 320- V8 so opted for this gas miser...'54 Met.)


----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2016)

S'more. My buddy is the long hair by the repop Krate, and again in the VW bus after we made a trip to Minnesota to buy some ballooners ( rare to find up here!) about 25 years ago. The Airflow is a '34 Desoto ( Canadian Chrysler) with an old Silver King I used to have, and my son ( now 25) buffing up the Columbia. The pic may not come up as it's a PDF?


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2016)

VW's are not as plentiful in Indiana as they are in California.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice VW's.  Cool.....


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 20, 2016)

Not an old car,but still kool.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2016)

Look'in good!!  Nice patina and details on the Columbia ( oil can, start topper, siren...plate, speedo)......


----------



## mike j (Jan 10, 2017)

VW's, Model A's & my Mutt.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice line up...... Looks balmy there too. Full blown Winter here, but that's part of the "novelty"...I guess? No bugs or snakes, lower mileage on the vintage rides unless you have chains on the tires!  Ha!  Thanks for the post and have a great day!....Bob


----------



## higgens (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jan 16, 2017)

Not too old, but I thought it was a pretty cool off-road expedition setup.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool set up. Nice tear drop trailer. Beats sleeping on the ground! I have an late 70's,about 19' Golden Falcon currently snow bound, but a great gazebo last Summer...


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Thanks!!! I was only getting about 5 mpg, ( Original Packard 320- V8 so opted for this gas miser...'54 Met.)
> 
> View attachment 397005
> 
> View attachment 397006



My dad had one of those back in the '50s, very cute little car!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool...they were made in the U.K. Thanks!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nashman said:


> Cool...they were made in the U.K. Thanks!



I know,  he used to work at the Morris car factory back then, here in the UK, they merged with Austin who made your Nash. I remember an old photo where mums hair was too big for the car!


----------



## King Louie (Jan 16, 2017)

Schwinn hauler


----------



## King Louie (Jan 16, 2017)

52 Schwinn & 54 Plymouth


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I know,  he used to work at the Morris car factory back then, here in the UK, they merged with Austin who made your Nash. I remember an old photo where mums hair was too big for the car!



That's neat history. ( Your Mom had Marge Simpson hair? all due respect..) My Late Father in Law owned a British Car Dealership here in Winnipeg in the early 70's, and my Bro in laws had one of these. Of course she gave theirs away, so we had to find/buy our own as Adults. I owned this for about 15 years/late 90's til 2010 or so. Austin J40 pedal car. Same sheet metal as the real full size cars!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 411012 Schwinn hauler



Nice rides. That's a sweet looking "swamp" cooler in the window!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 16, 2017)

ok, I'm going to surprise some of you. long ago and far away, this used to be my bike hauler.






nowadays, you'll find me in more roomy accommodations...


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nashman said:


> That's neat history. ( Your Mom had Marge Simpson hair? all due respect..) My Late Father in Law owned a British Car Dealership here in Winnipeg in the early 70's, and my Bro in laws had one of these. Of course she gave theirs away, so we had to find/buy our own as Adults. I owned this for about 15 years/late 90's til 2010 or so. Austin J40 pedal car. Same sheet metal as the real full size cars!
> 
> View attachment 411032
> 
> ...



Not quite as tall as Marge, but almost!
Nice J40, I can remember (just) having a few rides in one as a kid.
The Morris factory I mentioned earlier is now used by BMW to produce the "Mini".


----------



## Nashman (Jan 17, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, I'm going to surprise some of you. long ago and far away, this used to be my bike hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





37fleetwood said:


> ok, I'm going to surprise some of you. long ago and far away, this used to be my bike hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno....the rear vented back window on the old hauler has me stumped, even looks a bit "sporty"...but the tailights and bumper almost look AMC 70's Gremlin or something?  The cool bike obscures any more tips. The new hauler just looks new and roomy and I couldn't afford one wheel.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 17, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Not quite as tall as Marge, but almost!
> Nice J40, I can remember (just) having a few rides in one as a kid.
> The Morris factory I mentioned earlier is now used by BMW to produce the "Mini".



Great tidbit of History for sure. Thanks! I remember the original mini's and a girlfriend in High school in the early 70's had an older mini- wagon ( I think it was a wagon..LONG time ago....) and that was a blast to drive!  New ones look cool too.


----------



## mike j (Jan 17, 2017)

I think this Samurai has got to be at least twenty years old.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 17, 2017)

Nashman said:


> I dunno....the rear vented back window on the old hauler has me stumped, even looks a bit "sporty"...but the tailights and bumper almost look AMC 70's Gremlin or something?  The cool bike obscures any more tips. The new hauler just looks new and roomy and I couldn't afford one wheel.



it was a 1976 Datsun 280Z


----------



## Nashman (Jan 17, 2017)

Well...that was a swing and a miss for me. They are "sporty", in fact a pretty hot car ( also remember the 240's) the Datsun 280Z. I learned to drive in a 1969 Datsun 510 sedan 4 spd stick. Even wrote it off/wrecked for my Mom ( not my fault...but still) Not the same league, but a Datsun.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 17, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, I'm going to surprise some of you. long ago and far away, this used to be my bike hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see a 280Z now.....ha!


----------



## mike j (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't care, had to post this one. Though not very noticeable from this angle, there are a few solar panels on the roof.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2017)

A true bike person..Love it...


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 19, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 411012 Schwinn hauler



Love that a/c unit in the truck cooooool even


----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2017)

Saw this beauty again & had to photo the front of it. That little doggie on the hood is lifting his leg.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 19, 2017)

mike j said:


> Saw this beauty again & had to photo the front of it. That little doggie on the hood is lifting his leg.
> 
> View attachment 411972



Love it......Thanks..


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 19, 2017)

My new bus for my bicycles


----------



## mike j (Jan 23, 2017)

....


----------



## mike j (Jan 26, 2017)

This one just showed up again. I think it's great.


----------



## mike j (Jan 29, 2017)

Yet another...


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2017)

Can't say that the bike has much vintage, but the trailer certainly does.


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2017)

Winter OCTO bus meet, brought my before and after 40 Hawthorn All Americans


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2017)

Check this cool camper, wanted to see how much but the guy was snoring inside


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I made a funny, It only hauls asss!




Hey it is a two seater so it does haul asssssses.


----------



## mike j (Feb 17, 2017)

Ran across this good ole boy in an old mining town that is being resurrected.


----------



## higgens (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## sam (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Mar 22, 2017)

mrg said:


> Check this cool camper, wanted to see how much but the guy was snoring insideView attachment 421977View attachment 421978




I LOVE the blue Hawthorne with the 2-speed shifter in the tank!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 22, 2017)

Killer shots and stuff! Thks...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2017)

Been riding by this car for the last couple of years, disappointed to find it this way last week


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Been riding by this car for the last couple of years, disappointed to find it this way last week
> 
> View attachment 442739 View attachment 442740 View attachment 442741 View attachment 442742





Looks like someone sideswiped it with their pedal.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)

My Sweetie and my 36 Electric on the Balboa  ferry


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 3, 2017)

Not particularly old but looks like it'd be fun to drive


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Not particularly old but looks like it'd be fun to drive
> 
> View attachment 445703



Rally Time!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 454033 View attachment 454031 View attachment 454030 View attachment 454029View attachment 454032




Ideal for whom?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

View attachment 471942


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Here's one for @fordmike65


----------



## spoker (May 25, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 454033 View attachment 454031 View attachment 454030 View attachment 454029View attachment 454032



no head badge!!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 29, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 472030 View attachment 472031




Love that phone booth T but if I ever buy a T it will be a center door model. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2017)

My 1954 Chevy..Great advertisement at car shows......


----------



## Jimmy V (May 29, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 473897



This could be my winter home in So. Cal.. It would look good at a State Beach campground with a couple of vintage bikes around it.  It looks good right where it sits too. I think it's a 59, same year as me. I like the vintage camper on it too. I had a 57 back in the early 80's in pretty original condition. Faded but solid, it was my parts and junk hauler for a few years.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2017)

Me with the 1941 Cadet the day I bought it from the guy with the cool truck




@schwinndoggy owns it now


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Jun 5, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 474470 View attachment 474471



mirror on the dash and push button shift,nice pics!


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2017)

It must be summer weeknight car shows are back


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 7, 2017)

pretty bad ride 

but i like this one better!


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2017)

My 57 with some others


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 10, 2017)

yup,octo.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 12, 2017)

Quick on the draw


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 14, 2017)

Thursday night show in Newhall ca on Thursday night.forgot about these pics!


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2017)

Can't beat a Friday VW show with a taco truck, got my 76 California Cruiser & 77 Spitfire with me, then heading to downtown Garden Grove for a fri night VW cruise, should be a cool nite,


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2017)

Took The bus to 2 Car Show's tonight, think it's the last of the 70s theme for a while had 70s bikes and boards


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh man, love that 50 Merc! All the VW's are pretty cool too.

 My dad just bought my uncle's 49 Merc, he passed away a few years ago, and my aunt just passed, glad to keep this car in the family!! Joe


----------



## Rollo (Jun 25, 2017)

... My '35 Colson Flyer and my old Ford coupe ...


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## mike j (Jul 27, 2017)

1940 LaSalle, 1941 Goodyear


----------



## COB (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2017)

Still one of my favorite panels!


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2017)

2 1940 workhorses


----------



## mike j (Aug 10, 2017)

At the car show last night, 1901 Nyack & 1930 Ford.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll throw this one up because it shows my 1966 Shasta and tow vehicle in the background................................


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 12, 2017)

retractable hard top,pretty rare ride..............id run the stock wheels if it was mine.


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 15, 2017)

Coooool air-conditioned '53 Cadillac and a few cool old bikes...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 15, 2017)

just went through all 18 pages. back in the 80's a buddy of mine went from a 1970 Camaro Z/28 to a VW bug, next thing you know he started the Tri City V-Dubs with some like minded individuals and every time I went to his house there was VW people there. "VW's are cheap to buy and easy to fix" was their motto... well I guess they are still easy to fix. the prices on busses just blows my mind.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 16, 2017)

a kwik look into the top secret bat cave of bruce wayne! 

dont drool....... 

yeah,no biggie,just one of the rarest,most valuable cars in the world. .......... 

killer bikes too! 

one of socals best kept secrets 

 and im lucky enough to see it!


----------



## vincev (Aug 16, 2017)

These two are about the same age................


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2017)

Last nights car show


----------



## partsguy (Aug 21, 2017)

2017 Church of the Nazarene Cruise-In in Celina, OH:

Over 40 bikes, a dozen motorcycles, and over 100 cars.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 21, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 654427 View attachment 654428



I can't find the Love button


----------



## Jimmy V (Aug 21, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> View attachment 661299a kwik look into the top secret bat cave of bruce wayne! View attachment 661301dont drool....... View attachment 661302yeah,no biggie,just one of the rarest,most valuable cars in the world. .......... View attachment 661303killer bikes too! View attachment 661304one of socals best kept secrets View attachment 661305 and im lucky enough to see it!



Nice!  We should go and exercise some of them...not good to let them sit you know.  I'm an excellent driver!


----------



## Jimmy V (Aug 21, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Coooool air-conditioned '53 Cadillac and a few cool old bikes...
> 
> View attachment 660858
> View attachment 660859
> View attachment 660860



Beautiful!  I like the Mercury wagon in the background.  Is that another wagon in front of the Mercury?  Looks like a 50's GM wagon but I can't see it well enough.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow, Bus heaven!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 23, 2017)

Jeeze...ONLY 5 buses waiting for paint??
Like the bike!BUT LOVE that mouse grey!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Jeeze...ONLY 5 buses waiting for paint??
> Like the bike!BUT LOVE that mouse grey!!



Now I know who has been hiding them.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Jeeze...ONLY 5 buses waiting for paint??
> Like the bike!BUT LOVE that mouse grey!!



All customers, I have a shop at my buddys place.2 blocks from my pad. He has so much work for me , I set up a spot there and go there 3 to 4 days a week.the rest of the time I work at home.there is 19 busses , 3 early verts and a 181 there for metal, body and paint. And I have 2 to 3 at my house all the time.good times!


----------



## vincev (Aug 26, 2017)

Its great that most Cabers have the same hobbies and interest.I still keep bikes at the top of my hobbies.


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 667660 View attachment 667661


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




What car is that?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> What car is that?



Around a '54 Ford Crestline Victoria. See-Thru roof!!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Sep 4, 2017)

Rode over to a Labor Day car show


----------



## mike j (Sep 11, 2017)

Don't know if it's that old, but I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 17, 2017)

mike j said:


> Don't know if it's that old, but I think it's pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 674878



what did he say when you offered to trade your bike?


----------



## mike j (Sep 17, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> what did he say when you offered to trade your bike?



He was all for it, at first. Guess I shouldn't have told him, he'd have to sweeten the deal with some cash.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 17, 2017)

For the ladies... Skirts galore and cool blue heaven! '51 Color Flow, '57 Jet Flow and '57 Ford Thunderbird -


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 17, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> For the ladies... Skirts galore and cool blue heaven! '51 Color Flow, '57 Jet Flow and '57 Ford Thunderbird -
> 
> View attachment 677359
> View attachment 677360
> ...



dayum


----------



## John G04 (Sep 17, 2017)

Rode over to the car show today. Really cool 1944 jeep with a machine gun in the back.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 18, 2017)

Me and Louis on Leo's 1954 vert some 30 years ago.


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Sep 20, 2017)

... My daughter is just starting a photography class ... so I asked her to take a few pics of my '35 Colson Flyer in front of my '35 Ford Coupe ... Here are some of the ones she took today ...


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2017)

Thought this was a pretty cool international, don't know if it was a hotdog or a doughnut truck or what, both sides have a big door. Great sunroof and dumped to the ground!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2017)

@rustjunkie


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @rustjunkie
> View attachment 685396



my money is on the bike to take the quarter-mile


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 2, 2017)

My 69 Transporter and 64 Spaceliner


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm not really sure what it is.kool though.


----------



## Rollo (Oct 29, 2017)

... Loving the fall season! ...


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2017)

Some toys I had in the past


----------



## Rollo (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cudahhhhh.....


----------



## Rollo (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 24, 2017)

nice 912


----------



## Rollo (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Cory (Dec 6, 2017)

Shot this morning in Newport Beach CA. On my 78 Spitfire. What a nice van, WANT!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 8, 2017)

la auto show


----------



## dla (Dec 8, 2017)

Not old, but kinda cool...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 9, 2017)

62 Mercury Comet S22










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2017)

Moon Eyes Xmas show!!!











A couple of Shelbys!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2017)

Plymouth and  Elgin photo bomb.


----------



## mike j (Jan 9, 2018)

At the hardware store.


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 9, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> 62 Mercury Comet S22View attachment 722062View attachment 722063View attachment 722064View attachment 722065
> 
> Beautiful car
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bike Mike (Jan 10, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Cudahhhhh.....
> 
> View attachment 704098



Love that bike. Of coarse the car is cool but.....diggin the bike with a shurspin too


----------



## Rollo (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Jan 13, 2018)

....


----------



## Tony M (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Wheeler (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Jan 19, 2018)

....


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2018)

Lincoln Park Michigan? I had an Aunt/Uncle and cousins on Mill Street for 40+ years


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 19, 2018)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 710168 View attachment 710169



Lincoln Park Michigan? I had an Aunt/Uncle and cousins on Mill Street for 40+ years


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 19, 2018)

mrg said:


> View attachment 348692 View attachment 348693 View attachment 348694



I love the 


mrg said:


> View attachment 357925 View attachment 357926 View attachment 357927



I love the bomber on those handle bars.


----------



## mike j (Jan 20, 2018)

Some of the entrants arriving for the big race tomorrow.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 23, 2018)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 741291



Great pic. Cool how Schwinn combined a dragster and a chopper to make the Krates.. I saw the LRW @ Detroit Dragway in the 60’s


----------



## Rollo (Jan 23, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Great pic. Cool how Schwinn combined a dragster and a chopper to make the Krates.. I saw the LRW @ Detroit Dragway in the 60’s




... Yep ... I went to Detroit Dragway the last week they existed  back in 1997 before they closed for good ... Now it's a warehouse facility ...
... My buddy swiped the big Detroit Dragway road sign the next day .... and still has it hanging across the wall in his garage ...

https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...3e375e5fe647a1!8m2!3d42.1700949!4d-83.2398634


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 23, 2018)

Cool your buddy got the sign before it was trashed.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Jan 23, 2018)

Some of the East Cape 300 entrants heading to the starting line.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Feb 5, 2018)

....


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2018)

....


----------



## bricycle (Feb 6, 2018)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 740090




Kool, '60 Dodge tail lamps!


----------



## Rollo (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Feb 12, 2018)

Repurposed German military vehicle.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Feb 19, 2018)

A pair of oldie's.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 1, 2018)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 761943



Great pic! What street is that? What year? Thanks


----------



## Rollo (Mar 1, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Great pic! What street is that? What year? Thanks



.. Dunno where ... but judging by the '59 Fords and the '59 Good Humor truck ... I'd say '59 to early 60's ...


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2018)

Dude, were are the bikes!


----------



## higgens (Mar 2, 2018)

I’ve partied in that bus


----------



## higgens (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2018)

I like to advertise................


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2018)

About the same age.......


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2018)

vincev said:


> About the same age....... View attachment 762664



I know its off the subject but Vinces Model T reminded me of this. My Grandpa had a Canadian-Made Model T touring during the 20's. He worked as a Foundry Hand from 1919 'till retirement in 1953 @ the Ford Of Canada Plant in Windsor Ontario,long gone now. Heres his badge.


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> View attachment 763284
> I know its off the subject but Vinces Model T reminded me of this. My Grandpa had a Canadian-Made Model T touring during the 20's. He worked as a Foundry Hand from 1919 'till retirement in 1953 @ the Ford Of Canada Plant in Windsor Ontario,long gone now. Heres his badge.



Very cool.I am glad it was saved !


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2018)

Passed this one around town several times, always w/out either my camera or my bike. Finally all came together the other day.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 5, 2018)

All original ET Kuwahara...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 5, 2018)

My 38 with my single cab


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## nycet3 (Mar 30, 2018)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 778279




I bet that kid could drive that Mongoose in that trunk.


----------



## higgens (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## oldy57 (Apr 13, 2018)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 761943



Almost same truck.


----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2018)

at the local car show tonight


----------



## Rollo (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## JRE (Jul 23, 2018)

Cool old Cameo pickup and Bantom drag car


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rollo (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Aug 19, 2018)

Victoria station, London. Thought that the taxis were pretty cool, bikes don't appear  that old though.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Rollo (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2018)

love those Nomads, especilly the 56


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2018)

My beloved 37 Double Bar with with one of the coolest cars to come out of Detroit. No...not the Explorer


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 20, 2018)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 853582



Looks like a 63 Comet S22


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 30, 2018)

don’t see these often


----------



## Rollo (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## mike j (Jan 26, 2019)

My 38 Rollfast & similar year Airstream ( I think).


----------



## Double straightup (Feb 16, 2019)

Busses by the bridge stacked up..


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 17, 2019)

I love this bus.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Feb 19, 2019)

....


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 14, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Here is my 1936 Knuckkehead
> 
> View attachment 282122
> 
> ...



Best year!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2019)

Now that's a MOTOR!


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2019)

Killer Merc (I think) and some gold anodizing ?


----------



## mrg (Apr 16, 2019)

My favorite 70's bike & 50's car!


----------



## JRE (Apr 16, 2019)

My 37 Shelby and my 67 C10 Chevy


----------



## SKPC (Apr 27, 2019)

Huntington Beach Pier had a VW bus rally...fantastic machines....took me two hours to look at all of them....incredible stuff.  Didn't lean my bike on all of them.


----------



## Rollo (May 19, 2019)

... Couple of Elgins? ... and a '35 Ford woodie ...


----------



## Double straightup (May 19, 2019)

61.....everything


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## COB (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (May 30, 2019)




----------



## PCHiggin (May 30, 2019)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1006510



Do you know where this was taken?


----------



## Rollo (May 30, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Do you know where this was taken?



... Sorry, no ...


----------



## Brutuskend (May 30, 2019)

I would post a pic of my 72 squareback, but it's been sitting awhile and needs a bath. I also have a 63 jeep fj 3. I'm betting there aren't too many folks on here that are familiar.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 30, 2019)

FJ 3

This one isn't mine. Mine is being stored at a friends house in the country. Some folks in my hood couldn't appreciate it's high coolness factor and I had to park it elswear.  Mine has a 225 buick v 6 oddfire and a 3 speed with electric overdrive out of a 59 jeep. It was once owned by  a guy named Luther Freaze (sp) that hung around with Ken Keezy and the merry pranksters back in the day, so I'm sure some of the residue inside was left by some infamous folks.


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2019)

Another misty bus meet


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2019)

Also saw these riding around Orange today, A Cord and a Duisenberg


----------



## higgens (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2019)

Oh my!................ You need to get your spokes chromed and add some hub covers.


----------



## dweenk (Jun 5, 2019)

The Mustang debut was 1964. I can't tell from the photo if that is a first year model. Across the street is a 1960 Chevy (I think), so I would say 1964 or 1965.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2019)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 973885





La, La.... a whisser on a whizzer


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 5, 2019)

dweenk said:


> The Mustang debut was 1964. I can't tell from the photo if that is a first year model. Across the street is a 1960 Chevy (I think), so I would say 1964 or 1965.



1961 Chevy and a 1959 Ford


----------



## Rollo (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Jun 9, 2019)

Debbie does Prado....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 9, 2019)

My 74 Ranchero & 48 Columbia 5 ☆ superb,  both sold .











My 79 Ranchero & Firestone 500 , after leaving a swapmeet in 1992


----------



## Rollo (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Alan Brase (Jun 16, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 1014759



What's the date and story here. Front bike is late 40's early 50's Schwinn?  but a sub in the street in Oakland?


----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 18, 2019)

Alan Brase said:


> What's the date and story here. Front bike is late 40's early 50's Schwinn?  but a sub in the street in Oakland?



JAP SUBMARINE DRAWS LARGE CROWDS: Curbs and sidewalks along the parade route were well crowded Saturday afternoon as thousands of Ann Arborites turned out for a firsthand glimpse of the two-man Japanese submarine captured at Pearl Harbor. A lot of youngsters, afoot and on bicycles, followed the sub along its route. The sub visited Ann Arbor on its nationwide War Bond tour, being stationed opposite the courthouse for display purposes after the parade. Although originally scheduled to leave for Adrian at 10 o'clock, it stayed over night, leaving yesterday morning. For the parade the submarine was tilted somewhat on its side, as shown in the above picture, so as to provide clearance for the conning tower under wires.  Picture was taken in July 1943.
https://aadl.org/aa_news_19430719_p12-jap_submarine_draws_large_crowds


----------



## higgens (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

mrg said:


> I guess you still can't edit title, wanted to say other cool old cars with your bikes, I have hauled alot of bikes in my 66 Double slider door panel, sure makes it easy to load, lets see your bike haulers!View attachment 281982View attachment 281983View attachment 281984



Man that is one cool old bike hauler. I saw one of these double door type 2's on the pickers last nite that sat in a guy's shed for 10+ years and sold for $10,000.oo with no motor or trans. So how many bikes can you haul? Ride ON. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

vincev said:


> Heres my VW's Need to put a 1970 bike rack I have on one of them.........View attachment 282012View attachment 282013



I really like the Zig Zag man on the door. That's a true hippy van if i ever saw one. What year is it. Thanks and  Ride  On. Razin.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 18, 2019)

Bird and Bug rendezvous.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

higgens said:


> View attachment 1017136



Love the old shelby. And your old split window beetles are way cool too. So what years are they? My dad has a 55 ford f-100 pick up. My brother has it now sincehe died on my birth day last year, and i'll hopefully get it when it's all settled in probate. Will make a pretty cool bike hauler when it's done. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's My "bike with car" pic from the other day.
> Snapped it while on the bike!
> Right Place Right Time:
> 
> View attachment 282147



Ride on!! Ride On!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Bird and Bug rendezvous.View attachment 1017153
> 
> View attachment 1017154



That's cool man. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

dweenk said:


> The Mustang debut was 1964. I can't tell from the photo if that is a first year model. Across the street is a 1960 Chevy (I think), so I would say 1964 or 1965.



A 1959 ford and a 62 ford in front of the mustang. The shuvie is a 61. I do believe the mustang is a 641/2 or early 65. Good call. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

Schwinn1776 said:


> View attachment 951750
> 
> View attachment 951749
> 
> ...



Nice wrong box f100 ford. I always liked the old ford trucks. Drive on. Razin.


----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Man that is one cool old bike hauler. I saw one of these double door type 2's on the pickers last nite that sat in a guy's shed for 10+ years and sold for $10,000.oo with no motor or trans. So how many bikes can you haul? Ride ON. Razin.



I’d be willing to bet it wasn’t a double sliding door split window bus ( pre- 68 ), less than 10 known in the world.


----------



## Alan Brase (Jun 18, 2019)

That is most certainly what it appears to be. Whether it was built from Hannover that way, I could not say. A few folks are good enough to add parts from a model 214 to make a double door 215. My friend made a 4 door 1978 double cab. Looked real.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

mrg said:


> I’d be willing to bet it wasn’t a double sliding door split window bus ( pre- 68 ), less than 10 known in the world.View attachment 1017354
> View attachment 1017355



Yeah i think it was like early to mid 60's. It was a rare one. He had a 23 window samba and a Combi van. They bought  all 3 for around $30,000. CRAZY  Money i'd say. Pretty cool Vdubs. Razin. 


Alan Brase said:


> That is most certainly what it appears to be. Whether it was built from Hannover that way, I could not say. A few folks are good enough to add parts from a model 214 to make a double door 215. My friend made a 4 door 1978 double cab. Looked real.



If these were made in hannover, My great grand parents came from their in the late 1890's. Man it's a small world. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 18, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 844654
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Is that a mercury comet or meteor? Nice bike too. Razin.


----------



## Alan Brase (Jun 19, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah i think it was like early to mid 60's. It was a rare one. He had a 23 window samba and a Combi van. They bought  all 3 for around $30,000. CRAZY  Money i'd say. Pretty cool Vdubs. Razin.
> 
> If these were made in hannover, My great grand parents came from their in the late 1890's. Man it's a small world. Razin.



Even smaller than you know. SO DID MY GRANDFATHER. Same grandfather contributed $25 for my fist full sized bike. With that money my dad bought a  used 1954 green Schwinn Traveler 3 speed. In kinda tatty shape. He fixed the front hub, BB, head bearings, adjusted the brakes. (new to him, he'd only had coaster brakes before). Dad fussed over those expensive S-6 tires. That was 1959. Grandpa and Dad are gone. I still have the Schwinn Traveler. Pretty good investment.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 19, 2019)

You are a lucky man. I never even owned a schwinn until i started making my own money. My dad bought me my first new bike in 1967 when i was seven, a Hiawatha cadet. I wish i still had mine. Oh well. Bikes and life goes on. Have about a dozen or so know. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2019)

More pictures less talk


----------



## Double straightup (Jun 24, 2019)

Cardiff by the sea, bussin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2019)

mrg said:


> I’d be willing to bet it wasn’t a double sliding door split window bus ( pre- 68 ), less than 10 known in the world.View attachment 1017354
> View attachment 1017355



P.S. I saw that episode again tonite and he said early 60's cause of the BULLET turn signals. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2019)

Double straightup said:


> Cardiff by the sea, bussin..
> 
> View attachment 1019959



Vee Dubs and schwinns. What could be better!! Life must be good in California!! Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Alan Brase (Jun 25, 2019)

Alan Brase said:


> Even smaller than you know. SO DID MY GRANDFATHER. Same grandfather contributed $25 for my fist full sized bike. With that money my dad bought a  used 1954 green Schwinn Traveler 3 speed. In kinda tatty shape. He fixed the front hub, BB, head bearings, adjusted the brakes. (new to him, he'd only had coaster brakes before). Dad fussed over those expensive S-6 tires. That was 1959. Grandpa and Dad are gone. I still have the Schwinn Traveler. Pretty good investment.








Here's mine. It's a 1956 model year, built in late 1955. I bought it 20 years ago; finally gettin round tuit.Missing its original 36 hp motor, I'm going crazy and putting in a 40hp. Maybe I'll be able to break the 50mph barrier? Stock was 48mph. I'm gonna try to put on a covered wagon type canvas for proper bicycle hauling.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 25, 2019)

Alan Brase said:


> View attachment 1020329
> 
> Here's mine. It's a 1956 model year, built in late 1955. I bought it 20 years ago; finally gettin round tuit.Missing its original 36 hp motor, I'm going crazy and putting in a 40hp. Maybe I'll be able to break the 50mph barrier? Stock was 48mph. I'm gonna try to put on a covered wagon type canvas for proper bicycle hauling.



Iv'e heard of guys putting in 1600 motors in these type 2's. Probably big money though. The covered wagon canvas top would look really cool. Lets see some pics when its done. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## vincev (Jun 25, 2019)

Heres a 1973 VW Thing...................runs great.............Not many around.........


----------



## Double straightup (Jun 27, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Vee Dubs and schwinns. What could be better!! Life must be good in California!! Ride On. Razin.



'California tumbles into the sea, that'll be the day i go back to Annondale'...my dads 66 sundial..and my 71 westy


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2019)

The Great Race 2019 started in Riverside, California 8 days ago. It finishes today in Tacoma, Washington. Last Tuesday the drivers stopped in Eureka. The cars were wonderful. My camera ran out of film, so I only got a few pics.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Jul 1, 2019)

This tiger found me yesterday


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 1, 2019)

dweenk said:


> The Mustang debut was 1964. I can't tell from the photo if that is a first year model. Across the street is a 1960 Chevy (I think), so I would say 1964 or 1965.



Across the street: 1961 Chevy Bel Aire, 1959 Ford Galaxy 500 . In front of the Mustang is a 1962 Ford Galaxy .


----------



## Nashman (Jul 1, 2019)

A few pics of bikes ( Huffy Radio, Red Phantom, '38 CCM Flyte) with my '57 Met convert. I have the correct Toolbox saddle on the CCM Flyte now.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Jul 10, 2019)

My little projects


----------



## Mercian (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi All,

Bikes and Buses, I'm sure this isn't what you meant, but I needed somewhere to put the pic. (-:




Credit to this site : https://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/bikes-on-trains-first-great-western-nonsense/ 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 11, 2019)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1026569



Cool ole' Chevy wagon. I had one back in the 90's. Found it rough but zero rust. Body off restoration. I did all of the tear down and assembly work. A good friend,no longer with us, did the body and paint. I was happy with it. Modern brakes,new crate 350/700R4 Trans. A/C with new tinted glass. It was a cool cruiser for my young family.


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## COB (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 23, 2019)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1034734



Lotta cool in this pic! Huffy ( or Murray) with giant sissy bar was the rage in my neighborhood. That ‘60 Impala and ‘60 Caddy rock


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2019)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1034734



hmmmm, spots on driveway, Chev must have a 409.....


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Jul 23, 2019)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1030931
> 
> View attachment 1030932
> 
> ...



WOW!!


----------



## hm. (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Ross (Jul 30, 2019)

Big bike small car




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## John (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2019)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1035849



Mmmm nice late oval.i built a strato silver 56 sunroof for a customer 5 or 6 years ago.hot vws did a nice center spread on it


----------



## hm. (Aug 5, 2019)

birdzgarage said:


> 56 sunroof for a customer




Dangg thats a really nice one, bird!..the 57 sunroof I posted was for a customer too. The pop out windows and few other things came from kochs'


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 5, 2019)

hm. said:


> Dangg thats a really nice one, bird!..the 57 sunroof I posted was for a customer too. The pop out windows and few other things came from kochs'



I had a lot of fun working for the kochs.good people right there.


----------



## Double straightup (Aug 12, 2019)

59 fiat multipla jolly..62 typhoon


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 14, 2019)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 14, 2019)

*Here are a few for Ya ,A big fan of Long Haul Truckers,and I have been to Iowa 80 truckstop a few times for Truck Shows,and this is a one off 1952 Diamond Tee and thanks to my buddy Ted told me about its location one town over.Met the guy who owned it .He hauls around a custom *trailer where he does *magic shows at various Music Festivals around the Tri States here out West.I have seen ALOT of rigs this is one of my favs,aside from Evil Knivel s hauler..and my 34 Elgin loved it also






















*


----------



## stoney (Aug 14, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Here are a few for Ya ,A big fan of Long Haul Truckers,and I have been to Iowa 80 truckstop a few times for Truck Shows,and this is a one off 1952 Diamond Tee and thanks to my buddy Ted told me about its location one town over.Met the guy who owned it .He hauls around a custom *trailer where he does *magic shows at various Music Festivals around the Tri States here out West.I have seen ALOT of rigs this is one of my favs,aside from Evil Knivel s hauler..and my 34 Elgin loved it alsoView attachment 1046912
> View attachment 1046913*
> 
> *View attachment 1046914*
> ...




Very cool. Any pics of the inside.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Aug 15, 2019)

Its a 2011...that's old...right?





Jason


----------



## higgens (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2019)

Every Saturday cars show up in HB, Donut Derelicts.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Aug 26, 2019)

Flying to the stars


----------



## higgens (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Aug 29, 2019)

After talking with the nice lady that owns this 1974 Ford Pinto wagon I had to grab a couple shots. Havent seen one in years!! 
Also its not for sale..haha


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 2, 2019)

Mercury Time 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2019)

Here’s a wild one, 50 Mercedes custom!


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 7, 2019)

A nice one.....




with this to power it...





My neighbors car.......





With this to power it....





And this was my favorite......







This guy stopped me to talk about my bike, I didn't know the truck was his. He built this by himself, pretty much, in 15mo..Talked for quite a while.....seems that he was a Stock Car builder in his day.he's 90 by the way....One of his drivers was Roger Mears, (Indy Winner)Rick Mears  uncle........his daughter helped him with the convo (pictured below) and said Roger was driving for him when Rick Mears couldn't get out of "B" Class.....Had a wonderful convo and I asked him if I could take a pic of him....he was humbled by that.....


----------



## Double straightup (Sep 9, 2019)

Pulled the coral red fiats out for a shoot..tornado typhoon and flying star lead the way


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 17, 2019)

.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 18, 2019)

....


----------



## hm. (Sep 19, 2019)

*Bike & Bus.*


----------



## hm. (Sep 21, 2019)

the 83 with my 58 vert


----------



## Double straightup (Sep 22, 2019)

Campin in santa Barbara..shoulda brought dirt bikes instead


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2019)

Great day at fall OCTO


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2019)

Very cool Ford!


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2019)

Damm double post!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Rivnut (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

Killer old Cad! & my Colson Commander at Mooneyes!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 9, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1107866



Oh my gosh. I have only seen one of these on bitchin' rides. Seeing this many in one picture is crazy.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 9, 2019)

For some history:

http://www.futurliner.com/fh.ht 





For some other images:





__





						gm futurliner - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> For some history:
> 
> http://www.futurliner.com/fh.ht
> 
> ...



That link didn't go anywhere for me. said " not found " ?


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 9, 2019)

That's weird.  I couldnt get it to open either.  

I did access it by Googling "GM Futurliner" and finding that link.  It opens that way.  Give it a try.


----------



## Rollo (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2019)

A friend of mine just built this for a customer, the Joker car from the 60's Batman TV show, the OG was a warmed over Barris car from the Elvis movie "Easy come Easy go" !, last pic's is from the 66 TV show and Elvis movie!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 17, 2019)

mrg said:


> A friend of mine just built this for a customer, the Joker car from the 60's Batman TV show, the OG was a warmed over Barris car from the Elvis movie "Easy come Easy go" !, last pic's is from the 66 TV show and Elvis movie!View attachment 1111469
> View attachment 1111470View attachment 1111471View attachment 1111472



Wow that's awesome.  I dig the big headlights. The bike looks great too.  I actually like the cream color tires on that one.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Jan 19, 2020)

....


----------



## dogdart (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 19, 2020)

I froze my lower cheeks getting these pictures for you wheasels.  This is my Whizzer racer waiting to go and get pin striped in an hour.  I know that you guys have your bikes neutered but I like to keep mine as stallions.   It is essential that I keep them away from the girl bikes (in heat), especially those tanked Schwinn girls are such tarts when they are drunk on WD40.


----------



## Aaron65 (Jan 19, 2020)

Here are a couple of my bikes with a couple of my cars...The bikes are a '69 Deluxe Racer and a Bicentennial Sting-Ray, and the cars are a '63 T-Bird and a '65 Corvair Monza.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jan 20, 2020)

Spotted this "Cool Old Car" while out riding this weekend. 1957 Nomad!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## ssc (Jan 21, 2020)

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Double straightup (Jan 21, 2020)

Busses by the bridge time again..in havasu bein a hippy


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2020)

Wish I could have made it but someone brought me tee shirt.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2020)

Won't you take a ride, ride, ride
On heavy metal
It's the only way that you can travel
Down that road


----------



## Rollo (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2020)

41 Hawthorne and 54 Vette


----------



## hm. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Pookie42 (Feb 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdart (Feb 15, 2020)

A couple from a recent Florida trip


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 15, 2020)

Love the old Tradesman Van. I had a new one in '78,a shorty 1/2 ton with a 318 auto. I installed a Pioneer Super Tuner with a cassette player in dash. I was  able to fit a set of Jensen Coaxials into the front lower part of the doors.


----------



## mrg (Feb 15, 2020)

Almost 300 busses showed up for OCTO today


----------



## mrg (Feb 15, 2020)

Everybody was riding the clown bike and I noticed the front wheel wiggling


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 16, 2020)

Not a truck, bus or car. But still cool . It was by the old train depot.


----------



## hm. (Mar 1, 2020)

Cool car spotted while camping at Bolsa Chica.


----------



## higgens (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## COB (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Rollo (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1176805




Grandpa's hot rod Olds?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Grandpa's hot rod Olds?



Looks like a early Buick Rivera to to me. I could be wrong. Was a nice car any way. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 18, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1133765View attachment 1133768



Cool old cycle truck and old ford's. Does'nt get any better than this. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 18, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> View attachment 1140842
> 
> Not a truck, bus or car. But still cool . It was by the old train depot.



Nice bike. Is the tractor a fordson? Razin.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alan Brase (Apr 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool old cycle truck and old ford's. Does'nt get any better than this. Razin.



Pretty sure that is taken during Carrera Panamerica race. From the Olds in the foreground I'd guess 1952-3? Early 1950's LINCOLNS did very well, allegedly because of superior handling. first US cars to have ball joints. Wonderful picture!


----------



## Rollo (May 13, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 13, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1193598



Is this a Huffy Rail? If so I had a Huffy Cheater Slik when I was a kid. Coolest bike I ever owned up to that time. Razin.


Rollo said:


> View attachment 1193598


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice bike. Is the tractor a fordson? Razin.



Not sure what kind of tractor it is. I’ll have to check next time I ride in that area.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 14, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> Not sure what kind of tractor it is. I’ll have to check next time I ride in that area.



Cool old tractor. I think it is a Fordson like my brothers old tractor. Let me know and thanks for sharing. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2020)

Not a bus or car but still cool. Looks like it's been there for a while. 
Hammerhead


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2020)

HB bus show a few years back, 60's bikes, boards & bus!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2020)

Window shopping!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 8, 2020)

72 chevy.......41 roadmaster.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 8, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> 72 chevy.......41 roadmaster.
> 
> View attachment 1225580
> 
> View attachment 1225581




Has anyone ever seen a vinyl top like this?
I bought the car 30 years ago the top was on it then.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 8, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> Has anyone ever seen a vinyl top like this?
> I bought the car 30 years ago the top was on it then.



Yes.  I think this was a factory option on some of the Elcamino models. Enjoy. Razib. P.S. Love the old bike too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> Has anyone ever seen a vinyl top like this?




I bet it was not factory installed. I've never seen one going down the side like that


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 8, 2020)

only saw one in google images...


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 8, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> only saw one in google images...
> View attachment 1225752



Maybe a dealer install ..........welded tabs for trim........I've seen paint schemes like it, but not vinyl........thanks.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 22, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1252734



Is this an old dodge or ford truck and what is the year? The bike looks pretty sweet too. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Demzie (Aug 26, 2020)

When I took this '38 for its maiden voyage this week, I just happened on these beauties sitting in a nice big lot to get a timely photo op. 

As much as I dig cars from the 50s, that Nova was done something right..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

Demzie said:


> When I took this '38 for its maiden voyage this week, I just happened on these beauties sitting in a nice big lot to get a timely photo op.
> 
> As much as I dig cars from the 50s, that Nova was done something right.. View attachment 1255894



That's funny. Did'nt know they made a nova bike. Yours looks pretty cool too!!  Ride On. Razin. P.S. that 55 ain't to bad either!!


----------



## Demzie (Aug 27, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's funny. Did'nt know they made a nova bike. Yours looks pretty cool too!!  Ride On. Razin. P.S. that 55 ain't to bad either!!



I love the '55, and much less common than the '56 or '57. I'd definitely take it over the Nova but I do like a kick of muscle on some Hoosiers.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Demzie said:


> I love the '55, and much less common than the '56 or '57. I'd definitely take it over the Nova but I do like a kick of muscle on some Hoosiers.



Huh...Out here it's about the 55 and 57's. First year of the Chevy v8 and big fins. I always liked the 56's and thought they had more character. Plus my Dad had a couple in his younger years.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Huh...Out here it's about the 55 and 57's. First year of the Chevy v8 and big fins. I always liked the 56's and thought they had more character. Plus my Dad had a couple in his younger years.



My dad had a couple 51or 52 fleet lines back in the early 50's. I'm more of a FoMoCo guy and always thought the chevies were more of an old guys car. But I did come home in a two tone gray and white 57 . I'm still partial to the old Fords due to the Y block motors that are still being Hot Rodded to this day. To each his own. Razin.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Rollo (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 20, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1270258



Cool bikes with a neato 57 Ford in the back ground. What could be better than that. The Ford appears to be a Custom 300. Still pretty cool. Can any one identify  the two bikes? Hiawathas maybe? Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 20, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1268168



Really diggin on that Rambler Cross Country wagon. Is that a 57 model by chance? Still the pride of Kenosha.  Cool old car and the bikes are neat too. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 20, 2020)

Buses and bikes... two of my favorite things:


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bike themed Bus.
@birdzgarage surely knows the dude.


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 21, 2020)

That’s Damon’s bus. Great guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 21, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Bike themed Bus.
> @birdzgarage surely knows the dude.
> View attachment 1271329
> 
> View attachment 1271330



Yes damon dayton from stockton.kool dude.we follow each other on instagram. i think hes out here for an se racing ride out. @damon_vw_guy


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 22, 2020)

Road trip up hwy 1 to end norcal West Port and Point Arena lighthouse no bike just Doodle Bug they just dont want to let you ride these anywhere anymore


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2020)

New rear engine Corvette 






They don't spend much time here once the come in. Get dropped off late afternoon and delivered  by morning.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 25, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> New rear engine Corvette
> View attachment 1273131
> View attachment 1273133
> They don't spend much time here once the come in. Get dropped off late afternoon and delivered  by morning.



Chevy.!!!!=!!!!Forever.    







@ Mr.. Hammerhead 
Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!! and enjoy your  beautiful bikes..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 25, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Chevy.!!!!=!!!!Forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiawathas forever!!!  Cracked Heads, Every Valve Rattles, Oil Leaks Every Time!!! Never!!! NICE BIKES!!! Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Rollo (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2020)

Cruising around Orange on my Wasp I always see a lot of cool rides


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 5, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1279133



Does any body know if this is a Hiawatha Cadet bike? If it is, this is the same first bike my dad bought me when I was a kid in 1967 at the Gambles store in Platteville Wisconsin.. P.s. mine never had the training wheels though, learned to ride the neighbor's 16" bike with HARD ASSED rubber tires. God I hated that bike, but I sure was happy for air tires on my new Cadet. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## mrg (Oct 17, 2020)

Rode the wasp around the biggest bus meet ever, today's OCTO was epic!, line to get in was a couple of miles long!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 18, 2020)

mrg said:


> Rode the wasp around the biggest bus meet ever, today's OCTO was epic!, line to get in was a couple of miles long!View attachment 1286072
> View attachment 1286073
> 
> View attachment 1286074
> ...



Hey mark, really cool old v-DUBS. Are any of them yours? Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2020)

I guess this picture kind of counts, 1940 ranger in front of a international flat bed truck that used to be work at a dairy store and a chrysler imperial


----------



## mrg (Oct 18, 2020)

mrg said:


> razinhellcustomz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mark, really cool old v-DUBS. Are any of them yours? Thanks for sharing. Razin.
> ...











						Bikes & Buses (and Cool Old Cars With Bikes) | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I guess you still can't edit title, wanted to say other cool old cars with your bikes, I have hauled alot of bikes in my 66 Double slider door panel, sure makes it easy to load, lets see your bike haulers!




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2020)

Oranges in Orange, I guess I should have ridden a Orange bike


----------



## tacochris (Jan 29, 2021)

My bus with some ratty middleweights Ive since sold to a friend.
Second picture is of my bus now after i built a new suspension and rebuilt the underside.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2021)

tacochris said:


> My bus with some ratty middleweights Ive since sold to a friend.
> Second picture is of my bus now after i built a new suspension and rebuilt the underside.
> 
> View attachment 1347354
> ...



That red bike looks like a 1960 Roadmaster Jet Pilot that I bought three years ago. What did you sell it for if you don't mind my asking? Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2021)

mrg said:


> Oranges in Orange, I guess I should have ridden a Orange bike
> View attachment 1304758
> View attachment 1304757



Hey Mark, nice Wrangler. What year? I'm saving up for a new Bronco if they ever decide to start releasing them. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 29, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That red bike looks like a 1960 Roadmaster Jet Pilot that I bought three years ago. What did you sell it for if you don't mind my asking? Thanks for sharing. Razin.



The bike is a late 50's Mercury I pulled off of a passing scrap truck in my neighborhood and I sold it without the wheels and crank/sprocket to my buddy Eric a neighborhood over.  Oddly enough, the wheels and running gear were prewar Rollfast!  Lol


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Mark, nice Wrangler. What year? I'm saving up for a new Bronco if they ever decide to start releasing them. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.



I have no idea, just riding by and seen the Orange jeep in Orange Ca.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 30, 2021)

Back when I 1st found and brought this Super Cruiser home. My 64 Caddy behind.


----------



## hatz4katz (Jan 30, 2021)

mrg said:


> Rode the wasp around the biggest bus meet ever, today's OCTO was epic!, line to get in was a couple of miles long!View attachment 1286072
> View attachment 1286073
> 
> View attachment 1286074
> ...


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 2, 2021)

Pretty neat bike rack for the time and clean installation on this Early Barndoor VW bus with rare rear opening hatch.  OCTO this Saturday so should be another good time.  Stop by and say hi (Green 67 Westy).


----------



## Rollo (Feb 14, 2021)

... I'm going to figure out how to use my bumper brackets for a bike rack like this ... 
... maybe with some sort of support rod from the seat post to the rumble seat handle or something ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 15, 2021)

Rollo said:


> ... I'm going to figure out how to use my bumper brackets for a bike rack like this ...
> ... maybe with some sort of support rod from the seat post to the rumble seat handle or something ...
> 
> View attachment 1357753
> ...



Love your Ford five window. Is that a 36 by chance? Beautiful old Ford. Just love these old Fords.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Love your Ford five window. Is that a 36 by chance? Beautiful old Ford. Just love these old Fords.



'35 Ford  ... thanks ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 16, 2021)

Rollo said:


> '35 Ford  ... thanks ...



Still got the 221 flat head engine? Really love this old Ford. My first CRUSH when I was a kid my friend Thresa Kressge's dad had a 36 fordor with the suicide back doors in the summer of 66, we would get rides from summer school in that car and I still remember those days way back then. Started my love of old Fords and girls. Those were the days. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 16, 2021)

mrg said:


> I guess you still can't edit title, wanted to say other cool old cars with your bikes, I have hauled alot of bikes in my 66 Double slider door panel, sure makes it easy to load, lets see your bike haulers!View attachment 281982 View attachment 281983 View attachment 281984



Nice Volky van double door! Yes it's easy to load stuff into the van*!
And the Chrysler people still stated they invented the minivan w 2 side doors*!* looks nive w the bikes inside*!


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 16, 2021)

My bike, but not my car.....down the block at the Upholstery Shop.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 16, 2021)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> Nice Volky van double door! Yes it's easy to load stuff into the van*!
> And the Chrysler people still stated they invented the minivan w 2 side doors*!* looks nive w the bikes inside*!



I know for a fact that when iacocca worked for FOMOCO that they had been working on a mini van project called the MINI MAX. When Henry Ford ll fired him , he stole the idea from Ford to get even with the deuce. So give credit were credit's due. This all happen way back in 78 almost 5 years before chryco even thought of the idea. Ford always had the better idea's that every body else in the industry either begged , borrowed or steeled from Fomoco.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Still got the 221 flat head engine? Really love this old Ford. My first CRUSH when I was a kid my friend Thresa Kressge's dad had a 36 fordor with the suicide back doors in the summer of 66, we would get rides from summer school in that car and I still remember those days way back then. Started my love of old Fords and girls. Those were the days. Enjoy. Razin.



.. Nope ... 327cu in. motor ...


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I know for a fact that when iacocca worked for FOMOCO that they had been working on a mini van project called the MINI MAX. When Henry Ford ll fired him , he stole the idea from Ford to get even with the deuce. So give credit were credit's due. This all happen way back in 78 almost 5 years before chryco even thought of the idea. Ford always had the better idea's that every body else in the industry either begged , borrowed or steeled from Fomoco.



Hi Razin, I know Ford-2 hire and fire all kind of people, to continues the progress in the FOMOCO! Always the original van w 2 side doors was the Volkswagen! But what I mean by recalls the Chrysler Co, always stated they're the inventor of the minivans w side to side doors! BTW those Caravans
never been a real good vehicles, like the Ford aerostar, or the  Chevy Lumina/ venture!


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, I guess VW was way ahead of everyone coming out with a double slider door in 64!, mine's a 66. Oh ya, they had a regular dbl door back in the early 50's.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 16, 2021)

Rollo said:


> .. Nope ... 327cu in. motor ...
> 
> View attachment 1359085
> 
> View attachment 1359088



Yeah, sucks you ruined my great memory
 Not your fault though


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi to cabe tribe tonight*!* This the way to carry up & down, my bikes specially those Schwinn cycle trucks! One Chevy pickup truck to carry another truck*!*


----------



## hm. (Feb 19, 2021)

64 and 68


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 19, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1360516
> 64 and 68



Nice years the Schwinn roundabout y Volky 64 mint green one of my friend dad has one bit hardtop


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 19, 2021)

I see lots of VW's here. back in the 80's a bunch of my friends did bugs because they were cheap. my one buddy was so proud of himself when he got his chrome wheels and Porsche hubcaps with 165-70-15's in front and whatever the size he put in back and got it sitting just right, within a month or so EVERY VW in the Bay Area had the same stance, same tire size.   these guys were the original "Tri City V Dubs" in Fremont. should have invested in VW buses back then when these guys were paying 1/8 of what they go for now.


----------



## hm. (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes the old days were fun..way before the poser days started. Rented a house in Fullerton with my old friend jamie we would get all the recycler classifieds and we picked up VWs almost everyday. Talking about the good ones, no joke. Still have a lot of that to show for myself and hes got even more!


----------



## mrg (Feb 19, 2021)

78/9 Spitfire 24 & a couple of cars around town.


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Oilit (Mar 1, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1360690



VW hovercraft?


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 1, 2021)

No bike, but the bus is definitely worthy with a blown SBC in the back.


----------



## COB (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 7, 2021)

I went to Deer Park Museum near Escondido,Ca. yesterday. Most of the collection are convertibles but also some great old signs and some bikes and pedal cars. Most of the bikes were too high to get good pictures of but you get the idea. Some of the cars a bit dusty and need air in the tires and some love. But a great collection and worth a stop if you’re in the area.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 14, 2021)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 19, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1375349



Thats all you dude! You need that bad boy


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 10, 2021)

This cool utility showed up across the street from my house this morning. Owner likes old bikes too so I got to take a pic with the Spitfire!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 22, 2021)

doppeldeutsch





s.p.i.


----------



## Sven (May 22, 2021)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 23, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1375349



LOVE the Ford Econoline van. These are my favorite vans from the 60's. So what year is it? Pretty nice single bar too.


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> LOVE the Ford Econoline van. These are my favorite vans from the 60's. So what year is it? Pretty nice single bar too.



It's not mine, but I see it down at Bolsa Chica, Surf Van still being used.
That is a Schwinn "Double Bar" roadster; badged AERO KING,
with a Chevy LUV , today at the Cycle Swap.


----------



## hm. (Jun 1, 2021)

Couple old school GMs cookin in the desert. I just love that caddy


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 7, 2021)

Saw this one on today’s beach ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2021)

the LIGHT Bus returns...





Dr Bob Heironimus, Artist/Author
1943 LABL, 1940 Western Flyer, Baltimore Sun, Light For All carrier,
Huntington Beach, CA. June 3, 2019


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 10, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1372741



Absolutely love the girls Shelby!!!  For sale?


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2021)

A restored 1947 Mack firetruck.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 10, 2021)

Sven said:


> A restored 1947 Mack firetruck. View attachment 1427695



Really nice Mack Firetruck. Those Huffy Nel Lusso tires look really good on this old Schwinn. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really nice Mack Firetruck. Those Huffy Nel Lusso tires look really good on this old Schwinn. RideOn. Razin.



The fire truck is a beaut. And thanks about the Lusso tires


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2021)

80 White Cruiser in front of a fellow Caber's new OG Mango bus 😎


----------



## Alan Brase (Jun 10, 2021)

Just saw this older post of the early VW single cab with the soldiers. This is about a 1955-57 truck and no doubt the soldiers are American/French/British or more properly NATO by that time. Great photo.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 19, 2021)

Went to a small car show at the local YMCA. There's quite the old car scene in the area. I think my favorites were the 38 dodge with amazing original interior and fairly original but built lowrider style 50 Chevy. The black Ford Fairlane was very straight and clean.


----------



## COB (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2021)

Spotted this rare retro Big 10 conversion on a 2018 Silverado over the weekend. Not old but a cool throwback to the early 1970s, the Cheyenne Super 10 is easy to spot thanks to its distinct two-tone paint job and Big 10 badging!


----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2021)

..and also spotted and impossible to miss was this $1,000,000 Prevost RV "BUS"!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 7, 2021)

hm. said:


> View attachment 1442832



Yours?


----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Yours?



Yes! and its full of Cruiser 5s..J/K

I have a truck and trailer, 🥲


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 7, 2021)

That’s funny🤣


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2021)

I was hoping to post this pic
Top-O-Page.
Got stuck behind a BIG BUS!😂




This car has been in his family since the 40's.😍
1937 Syracuse, cruising Father's Day, '21


----------



## ODDER (Jul 8, 2021)

My 65 el Camino with a custom 64 stingray I built to match. Hope I have not posted this already


----------



## mrg (Jul 8, 2021)

Too many cool ones at the local weeknight shows to post!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 17, 2021)

took the mongoose and champion to coffee and cars valencia this morning in my friend's double cab.


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2021)

On my 50's Columbia when this M37 pulled up towing the Jeep, that's one way to bring 2 vehicles to a show!


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2021)

A lot of killer cars & my Mooneyes at Mooneyes and it had thinned out alot by the time I got there.


----------



## mrg (Jul 27, 2021)

With the Mooneyes show I could post 100 cars!


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2021)

77 Spitfire and some great cars.


----------



## Sven (Aug 6, 2021)

mrg said:


> With the Mooneyes show I could post 100 cars!
> 
> View attachment 1453505
> 
> I will say that woman is fully equipped. 😃


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 6, 2021)

Feel free to join my facebook page that is dedicated to VW's and Bicycles  https://www.facebook.com/dubsnbikes


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 6, 2021)

Jimmy V said:


> I went to Deer Park Museum near Escondido,Ca. yesterday. Most of the collection are convertibles but also some great old signs and some bikes and pedal cars. Most of the bikes were too high to get good pictures of but you get the idea. Some of the cars a bit dusty and need air in the tires and some love. But a great collection and worth a stop if you’re in the area.
> 
> View attachment 1369211
> 
> ...



Know this place well, grew up in esco and few years back couple buddies and myself did a bunch of electrical work there and wired up the fake gas station they built there! Super cool place and some really cool rare convertibles and lot's of cool bikes! Super cool people also!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 6, 2021)

More Mooneyes on a Mooneyes


----------



## Sven (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2021)

Silver King & Krusty Ford bike hauler.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 11, 2021)

Nice Grill


----------



## mrg (Aug 11, 2021)

@Rat Rod Is that your Dentists car?


----------



## mrg (Aug 12, 2021)

Spitfire 5 & Bad 1931 truck!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 13, 2021)

Cool Old cars


----------



## ian (Aug 15, 2021)

JC and I checking out a couple old cars. Great day for a convertible.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 20, 2021)

Cruising 56 Black Phantom


----------



## mrg (Aug 20, 2021)

Red ( Phantom ) is popular !


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 22, 2021)

COOL VW


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 24, 2021)

A view from inside a 1950s 'double decker'.....



...that's my 1907 truss-bridge framed 'Cycles Morot' in the foreground.


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 27, 2021)

Friday night ride


----------



## mrg (Aug 30, 2021)

Just riding around Hollydale the other day on the Shelby and came across this nice Dodge truck and almost thought about knocking on the door about the Chev but it was a 4 door.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2021)

Always too many hot cars to post with my M & S Aircycle


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 2, 2021)

Good old Trolley


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 3, 2021)

Cruising on a 76 Schwinn Stingray shorty


----------



## mrg (Sep 8, 2021)

Heavily armed for everyday traffic,  ck out the Tommy gun ( with a clock mag ) and grenade shifters.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 12, 2021)

No bike in the photo, but I did take the picture from the saddle of my 1899 'Rochester' yesterday afternoon. 
I'm guessing this traction engine is almost contemporaneous with my bike.
They had stopped for a beer and were getting ready to depart, on their way to a steam ploughing match!


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2021)

Tried to get more pics but the old cars were moving too darned fast. '35 Colson and a '56 Belair Chevy.


----------



## mrg (Sep 18, 2021)

Checked out a lot of nice cars over at the LA Sheriffs car show on the Shelby today


----------



## ian (Sep 18, 2021)

Didn't find any old cars but I did stumble into the Twilight Zone of vintage trailers.
All the trailers are old and for rent short term. This is in Seaview Washington.


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 24, 2021)

Friday night cruise


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 25, 2021)

Cruising car show Sat. morning SoCal


----------



## John (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2021)

So many great cars on the Blvd tonight ( a couple hunderd ) but the same guy with the Shelby had the tractor! and hadn't even think about vintages big rigs but this Kenworth had a historical vehicle plate.


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2021)

Kinda diggin the Starliner and the 69 Fairlane wagon next to it is OG owner, 300,000+ miles before rebuild & on its 2nd paint job, oh ya, the og 54 Panther


----------



## JRE (Sep 28, 2021)

My Toys


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Sep 30, 2021)

The Hawthorn with the 1929 Chevy.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hoping to get the Wife's great grandfather's 66 International going to be the fun bike hauler. Pulled it out last year. Slow moving on it. Faster working on bikes instead. Brandyn


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2021)

Been a real long time since I've seen one of those. 👍


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 1, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Been a real long time since I've seen one of those. 👍



Don't see many running around.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 1, 2021)

Cruising a 78 Heavy Duty


----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2021)

Southern Maryland Car Show and Tour Ride.
I haven't seen a Henry J in a long while.










This was the set up stage of the show. Had to do some chores at home so left before it got busy.


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2021)

A lot of great cars tonight but this Ford was interesting!


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 8, 2021)

Cruisin Phantom 56


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 22, 2021)

Cruising 1961 streamliner


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2021)

Out at the car show the other day with my bus & Colson Whizzer.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2021)

Black & black


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

my 61 Tornado & a Cummins Turbo diesel Chev


----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2021)

Back glass says " 6=8"


----------



## COB (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice color & patina match above.
Love seeing the 292 6 banger in Sven's photo also.
Something different from the ubiquitous SBC.


----------



## Double straightup (Nov 16, 2021)

My 71 westy campin in cardiff with my dad and his 66..62 typhoon as my go getter


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2021)

Double straightup said:


> My 71 westy campin in cardiff with my dad and his 66..62 typhoon as my go getter
> 
> View attachment 1513109



Any Cardiff reef wave pics?, pics are HB, HB & San Onofre.


----------



## Double straightup (Nov 17, 2021)

Just camped and rode around. Wasnt many waves for me as i mainly ride short boards.


----------



## sworley (Nov 17, 2021)

Gotta love that Hurst bumper! @Double straightup


----------



## koolbikes (Nov 17, 2021)

Corvette with my Sting-ray


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2021)

A couple of semi-rats, a 56 & a 50? Columbia


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks like a good sigh/advertisement 😎


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 20, 2021)

'46 Woody at the beach,
11/03/2021
with sold nice old bikes. @cyclingday


----------



## Double straightup (Nov 24, 2021)

Took my 62 typhoon out for a beach day.


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

A lot of cool buses and cars out at the OCTO bus meet today.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 6, 2022)

Venice Beach cruising SoCal stingray


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 6, 2022)

2 fun rides!


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 14, 2022)

My 1968 Schwinn Mini-Twinn with my 1973 Volkswagen Type 3 Squareback, both original condition with period correct accessories at the Greenfield Village "Motor Muster" Dearborn, MI


----------



## higgens (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Double straightup (Mar 21, 2022)

62 skipper and Debbie hanging out


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2022)

higgens said:


>




I love Jamie's junkyard!


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2022)

40 DX and other interesting stuff in Orange!


----------



## Double straightup (Apr 3, 2022)

Got my 61 schwinn flying stars out


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2022)

Should have got the Spitfire in for a closer pic, this is one of 3 or 4 shops in a row with great cars!


----------



## Ed Berry (Apr 11, 2022)

My take on the topic ....


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Apr 11, 2022)

Ed,  PM sent,  Wayne Batten


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2022)

A few of my favorites including my 51 Red P


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 19, 2022)

Here’s a bike and a bus!


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 23, 2022)

1960 Schwinn Corvette custom 🐀


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

Temecula ROD run 56 RAT phantom


----------



## oldfart36 (May 1, 2022)

Headed for Dewey, a few years back! Wanted to take the "Stretch Ape" to, so had to trailer it that year.


----------



## Rat Rod (May 15, 2022)

Cruising 1961 streamliner custom


----------



## Double straightup (May 16, 2022)

Brought the 62 skipper for a beach day with the bus


----------



## mrg (May 16, 2022)

A 57 & 58 along with my 41 SpeedKing


----------



## COB (May 20, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)

41 Henderson & some cool Fords.


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2022)

Man, I hate getting up early, 3 VW event sense yesterday & a couple more weeks of stuff to come


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2022)

Big turnout for OCTO


----------



## mrg (Jun 4, 2022)

Killer Porsche and 41 Elgin


----------



## COB (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## dogdart (Jun 6, 2022)

Now that's a bus...


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Jun 6, 2022)

1940’s Hawthorn with 1929 Chevy.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2022)

64 Super Deluxe with other limes & other 64's


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2022)

A few Fords along with my Spitfire!


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 13, 2022)

Cruising 1955  BFG  Schwinn spitfire


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 1, 2022)

Out & about with the Schwinn DeLuxe Cruiser & Cruiser 5, headed to the park !


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2022)

41 apple ACE and some cool rides!


----------



## mrg (Oct 3, 2022)

One of my favorites, 56 Nomad ( except those ugly ass rims! ) and my 80 special order frost silver.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> One of my favorites, 56 Nomad ( except those ugly ass rims! ) and my 80 special order frost silver.View attachment 1706473
> View attachment 1706474




That 56 owner should have gone with a silver/gray metallic instead of the white. BA ride.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 4, 2022)

COB said:


> View attachment 1639903



Nice bike sans the UGLY reflectors...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 4, 2022)

dogdart said:


> Now that's a bus...View attachment 1641118



WOW,64 passenger plus...nice bike and bus.. RideOn...


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 4, 2022)

Octo is next sat at Long Beach Memorial stadium you see 200+ buses and some vintage bikes usually show up 



I took this one year no one said one word about the bike …… safety maybe isnt in their vocabulary


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 4, 2022)

Jerry,
I go to all the OCTO shows. I remember seeing your bus and bike. Didn’t get a chance to talk to you though.


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That 56 owner should have gone with a silver/gray metallic instead of the white. BA ride.



Weirdly the Nomad is "Purple" I mean really purple! but on the cabe/my laptop it's blue, just looked back at my phone/pics and it's purple so don't know why it changed? but it would look really good with modern gray 17" Cragar rims!


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 4, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> Jerry,
> I go to all the OCTO shows. I remember seeing your bus and bike. Didn’t get a chance to talk to you though.



when i bring a 37 RMS on the roof of a bus i bet i get in free and parked in the front 🤭


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 4, 2022)

😜 front and center Jerry.

BTW, you making it out to OCTO?


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 4, 2022)

CWCMAN said:


> 😜 front and center Jerry.
> 
> BTW, you making it out to OCTO?



going to try my best


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2022)

Cruising '80s Hollywood Good times


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2022)

Crusin the Tornado thru the bus meet, these guys said they drove straight thru from Illinois to LB Ca. with 2 of these parade/shuttle single cabs ( benches in bed ) on trailers, supposedly the is/was 5 of these?


----------



## GTBruiser (Oct 16, 2022)

My neighbor's transporter.


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2022)

My spot at yesterdays OCTO


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 17, 2022)

No bike to go with it, but this popped up on my Facebook feed and I though that you VW bus fans would get a kick out of it.


----------

